# [SOLVED] kernel configuration problem

## vincentvega.1985

hey, i'm new to gentoo and kernel compliation in general.

i managed to get gentoo installed and running no problem, however, i now want to install X.

according to the handbook, to get video card support, i need to configure the kernel as shown:

(Setup the kernel to use the radeon-ucode firmware)

Device Drivers --->

  Generic Driver Options --->

  [*]  Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

  # RadeonHD 5000, a.k.a Evergreen, and newer cards:

  (radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin

   radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin

   radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin

   radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin 

   radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

what exactly do i need to do with the files in brackets?

i'd appreciate some help. cheersLast edited by vincentvega.1985 on Fri Apr 13, 2012 6:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge radeon-ucode
```

 then in menuconfig under

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> 
> 
> Generic Driver Options --->
> 
> [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary  

 

select *Quote:*   

>  ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

  which will produce a dialog looking like

 *Quote:*   

>  External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary
> 
> Please enter a string value. Use the <TAB> key to move from the input
> 
> field to the buttons below it.
> ...

  Type  *Quote:*   

> radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin 
> 
> radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin 
> 
> radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin 
> ...

  into the dialog. After you exit the dialog an additional line  *Quote:*   

> (firmware) Firmware blobs root directory (NEW)

  should be present.

----------

## vincentvega.1985

sorry for the late reply!

thank you for your help! don't know how i missed that  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

